# Union Coop - Sheikh Zayed Road



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi all,

Does anybody know if I am able to buy a clothes horse / clothes drying rack in here?

I bought my previous one in Carrefour at MOE but it has fallen apart and I live nearby to this Union Coop place (although never been inside!).


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm sorry, but how dubaified are you? If you live nearby Union Co-op, why don't you just pop in there to check out what they have on offer? 

Failing that, you can order online from Ikea and have them deliver AND assemble for you.


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

You could also just call them


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Will the OP please report back on this. I'm surely not the only one who is eagerly awaiting news on this ...


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

SirReg said:


> Will the OP please report back on this. I'm surely not the only one who is eagerly awaiting news on this ...


I believe they sell "Traditional Chinese Horse Racks" as well. 

It is said, that once a day the rack will be give you a fortune cookie. Because its 1,000 years old it will be 100% correct as well


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

dogmeat said:


> I believe they sell "Traditional Chinese Horse Racks" as well.
> 
> It is said, that once a day the rack will be give you a fortune cookie. Because its 1,000 years old it will be 100% correct as well


Curiously this is the Chinese year of the Horse Rack as well.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

helsgaub said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anybody know if I am able to buy a clothes horse / clothes drying rack in here?
> 
> I bought my previous one in Carrefour at MOE but it has fallen apart and I live nearby to this Union Coop place (although never been inside!).


I understand your trepidation at going to this "place". There may be funny smelling people there who look at you strange. I am sure though that Waitrose has a suitable alternative, and as a happy bonus you can check in on FB and maybe take a selfie next to the kitchen equipment isle. Living the dream..


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Why can't you just ask your maid to go check on her day off?

#justkidding


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

1st world problems!


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

why don't you get it order your home? 

Internet banking! I here it's the future


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

dogmeat said:


> why don't you get it order your home?
> 
> Internet banking! I here it's the future


Are you sure you are British? Your post does not make sense!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Are you sure you are British? Your post does not make sense!


Russian influence?


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

QOFE said:


> Russian influence?


YES!! How did you guess? I had a fantastic night last night. 

Way to much Russian Vodka last night. I apolgise, I really should learn how to drink and internet.


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

dogmeat said:


> YES!! How did you guess? I had a fantastic night last night.
> 
> Way to much Russian Vodka last night. I apolgise, I really should learn how to drink and internet.


Or not...


----------

